# Whatsapp: Ausfall nach Telekom-Update?



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Quelle: eigene Illustration

*Telekom dementiert den Messanger Whattsapp zu blockieren.*

Momentan ist es wohl nicht möglich Whatsapp im Telekom Netz zu benutzen. Schuld an dem Ausfall ist nach Angaben der deutschen Telekom ein Softwareupdate. Jedoch werden vermehrt Vorwürfe laut welche der Telekom unterstellen, dass es sich dabei um kein Versehen, sondern um ein bewußtes Vorgehen handelt, um den immer mehr verbreiteten Instant Messaging Diensten Einhalt zu gebieten. Grund zur Annahme, dass dies nicht ganz unbegründet ist, macht unter anderem folgender Forenbeitrag, in dem eine Aussage des Kundendienstes wiedergegeben wird.: 
_"Ich hatte gerade ein Gespräch mit der T-Mobile-Hotline und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass für alle, die die Datenflat haben, die Messenger-Ports geschlossen werden. Nach Aussage der Hotline liegt der Grund hierfür doch klar auf der Hand, die Flat sei ja nur zum Surfen da und nicht, um sich mitzuteilen, und dass es bis jetzt nur wegen einer Lücke im System funktioniert hat, die man nun geschlossen hat. Mein Fazit: Falls die Telekom dies in den nächsten Tagen nicht rückgängig macht, ist ein Provider-Wechsel angesagt."_

In der offiziellen Telekom-feedback-community wurde nun Stellung zu den Vorwürfen genommen. Offiziell heißt es: 
_Die Optionen Web'n'Walk Handyflat und Web'n'Walk-Handy-Dayflat sind nicht für die Nutzung von Instant-Messaging-Diensten, wie zum Beispiel Whatsapp, optimiert. Durch eine Softwareaktualisierung kommt es daher derzeit zu Beeinträchtigungen eben dieser Dienste."_ 

Ferner scheint auch nicht nur Whatsapp davon betroffen zu sein sondern auch andere Messaging Dienste, wie man aus der gleichen Mitteilung entnehmen kann. Man verspricht jedoch an dem Problem zu arbeiten, so dass die Nutzung solcher Dienste wieder allen Kunden ermöglicht werde. Wann das erfolgen wird und ob es wie zu vor endgeltlich oder unendgeldich erfolgen wird, bleibt jedoch offen. Sollte es sich wirklich nur um ein Versehen handeln, so hinterläßt dies dennoch einen faden Beigeschmack, wenn man sich vor Augen führt das die großen Provider wie die Telekom und Vodafone momentan den eigenen Messenger Dienst "Join", welcher ähnliche Funktionen wie Whatsapp und co. bietet nur endgeldlich, im Markt etablieren möchte. 

Quelle: Deutsche Telekom: Software-Update ist schuld an Whatsapp-Ausfall - Golem.de

MfG
DaStash


----------



## Low (6. September 2012)

Hab ich was verpasst wann war das denn? Bei mir funktioniert alles


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*AW: Whatsapp: Ausfall nach Telekomupdate?*

Offensichtlich bist du mit deinem Tarif, siehe News, nicht davon betroffen?

MfG


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. September 2012)

Sollte da irgendetwas dran sein, ist die Telekom ein noch größerer Sauhaufen als ich bisher vermutete.
Da hilft denen die beste Netzqualität auch nicht.

Irgendwie zweifle ich aber dran.
Es ist doch klar, dass viele Leute dann den Anbieter wechseln!


----------



## Low (6. September 2012)

Habe Telekom D1, kann lesen.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Habe Telekom D1, kann lesen.


Es geht um die Tarife. Das du wenn du das schreibst D1 hast, davon gehe ich aus. 

News-Zitat:"_"Die Optionen Web'n'Walk Handyflat und Web'n'Walk-Handy-Dayflat sind nicht für die Nutzung von Instant-Messaging-Diensten, wie zum Beispiel Whatsapp, optimiert. Durch eine Softwareaktualisierung kommt es daher derzeit zu Beeinträchtigungen eben dieser Dienste."_ "

MfG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. September 2012)

Mh,
schonmal ein kleiner Test ob die Blockierung funktioniert? Irgendwie muss man ja diese neue komische SMS etablieren. 
Sowieso völlig sinnlos. Eig. brauch man nur noch Whatsapp, aber damit machen die Anbieter ja kein Geld, deswegen kann man das ja so nicht erlauben.


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Sicherheitsbedenken*
> 
> Im Mai 2011 wurde eine Sicherheitslücke entdeckt, welche das Hijacking der Benutzeraccounts ermöglichte.[6]
> Konversationen, welche mit WhatsApp getätigt werden, wurden zunächst  nicht verschlüsselt; somit wurden die Daten im Klartext gesendet und  empfangen. Dies bedeutete, dass die Nachrichten leicht zu lesen waren,  falls das Netzwerk von einem Angreifer ausspioniert wird.[7] Seit August 2012 werden die Konversationen der Nutzer verschlüsselt, also nicht mehr im Klartext, versendet. [8]
> ...


nur mal so was ihr da macht


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

zeffer schrieb:


> nur mal so was ihr da macht


Zitat aus deinem Wikilink: "Seit der letzten Version von WhatsApp werden Nachrichten allerdings verschlüsselt und sind mit den Tools nicht mehr lesbar.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WhatsApp#cite_note-11" 

Davon mal ab ist das für und wieder von Whatsapp ja nicht das Thema. 

MfG


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zitat aus deinem Wikilink: "Seit der letzten Version von WhatsApp werden Nachrichten allerdings verschlüsselt und sind mit den Tools nicht mehr lesbar."
> 
> Davon mal ab ist das für und wieder von Whatsapp ja nicht das Thema.
> 
> MfG


 das zitiere auch den rest "Laut Stiftung Warentest   sendet WhatsApp zudem das komplette Adressbuch des Nutzers   unverschlüsselt an einen US-Server und ist damit für potenzielle   Angreifer problemlos lesbar"


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

zeffer schrieb:


> das zitiere auch den rest "Laut Stiftung Warentest sendet WhatsApp zudem das komplette Adressbuch des Nutzers unverschlüsselt an einen US-Server und ist damit für potenzielle Angreifer problemlos lesbar"


Wenn es danach geht können wir uns ja gerne über die Zustimmungen vor Appinstallationen bei iOS und Android mal unterhalten und um den generellen Datenschutz bei Smartphones aber nicht hier. Wie geschrieben, hier geht es nicht um das für und wieder von Whatsapp oder irgendwelcher Sicherheitsbedenken. 

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. September 2012)

Bist ein bissel spät dran 

Aber wurde doch schon längst geklärt. Liegt an den IP-Adressen der Handynutzer. Es besteht ein Treiberkonflikt bei allen deren IP-Adresse mit 18 endet.  
Aber wie du ja schon treffend gesagt hast, sind nur die Tarife betroffen die ursprünglich keine Internet Flat inbegriffen haben. 

Naja mal schauen was sein wird, wenn Joyn da ist (bereits schon bei Vodafone released)
Rein rechtlich dürften die das ja, weil in den AGB ganz fett überall steht das VOIP Dienste bzw. Instant Messenger wie "What´s App" nicht erlaubt sind. 

Alles andere war bisher kulanz.




Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Sollte da irgendetwas dran sein, ist die Telekom ein noch größerer Sauhaufen als ich bisher vermutete.
> Da hilft denen die beste Netzqualität auch nicht.
> 
> Irgendwie zweifle ich aber dran.
> Es ist doch klar, dass viele Leute dann den Anbieter wechseln!


 
Hää, du weißt schon das auch Vodafone Besitzer davon betroffen sind. Ausserdem wenn alle auf Joyn umstellen wird dir ein Wechsel nicht viel bringen.


----------



## GTA 3 (6. September 2012)

Bei mir funkts auch noch. Habe D1.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. September 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Bei mir funkts auch noch. Habe D1.


 
Wie oft soll denn noch schreiben, das nur bestimmte Tarife davon betroffen sind. 

Alle Anderen die bereits eine Internet Flat inbegriffen haben funzen auch. 
Oh Wunder, meiner auch.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bist ein bissel spät dran
> 
> Aber wurde doch schon längst geklärt. Liegt an den IP-Adressen der Handynutzer. Es besteht ein Treiberkonflikt bei allen deren IP-Adresse mit 18 endet.
> Aber wie du ja schon treffend gesagt hast, sind nur die Tarife betroffen die ursprünglich keine Internet Flat inbegriffen haben.


Wieso zu spät dran? Hast du mal eine Quelle zu dem was du geschrieben hast?

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie die "Großen" kurzfristig unter Anbetracht des eigenen, kostenpflichtigen Messangers mit den momentan noch Tollerierten umgehen. Wie du schon schreibst, sind diese ja oft laut AGB nicht erlaubt.


> Hää, du weißt schon das auch Vodafone Besitzer davon betroffen sind. Ausserdem wenn alle auf Joyn umstellen wird dir ein Wechsel nicht viel bringen.


Was meinst du jetzt, von dem Whatsapp Problem?

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso zu spät dran? Hast du mal eine Quelle zu dem was du geschrieben hast?
> 
> Ich bin sehr gespannt wie die "Großen" kurzfristig unter Anbetracht des eigenen, kostenpflichtigen Messangers mit den momentan noch Tollerierten umgehen. Wie du schon schreibst, sind diese ja oft laut AGB nicht erlaubt.



Das sollte eher ein Witz sein, weil das ja seit ein paar Tagen schon so ist und die Antwort dahinter seit gestern mehr oder weniger bekannt ist. 

Quelle kann ich nur sagen intern. (Techniker und it Kollegen von der Telekom.) 



DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso
> Was meinst du jetzt, von dem Whatsapp Problem?
> 
> MfG


 
Vodafone macht auch Grad nach und nach dicht. (Bereits release von Joyn)


----------



## Memphys (6. September 2012)

Wieso wickeln die das ganze eigentlich nicht über Port 80/8080 ab? Den können sie ja schlecht blockieren, oder?

JOYN ist ja eh ein Witz, das BESCHLEUNIGT Sachen wie WhatsApp nur, weil keiner bereit ist deren lustige Preise zu zahlen (was ich auch berechtigt finde, im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern sind die Preise ziemlich hoch afaik)... und wenn man dafür sein Handy rootet/modded. Handy ist da besser aufgestellt als PCs, damit kennen sie sich alle aus


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. September 2012)

Wäre mir neu, dass sich der Standard User mit seinen Smartphone systembasierd besser auskennt als mit den PC.


----------



## Memphys (6. September 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass sich der Standard User mit seinen Smartphone systembasierd besser auskennt als mit den PC.


 
Wenn du irgendein Spiel auf Windows cracken kannst, heißt das dann das du Ahnung von Windows hast?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. September 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendein Spiel auf Windows cracken kannst, heißt das dann das du Ahnung von Windows hast?


 
Was hat das damit zu tun? Ich hab gesagt systembasierend! 
Und ich denke jeder kann in den Systemeinstellungen sein Desktop Hintergrund einstellen und weiß wie man Programme deinstalliert und seinen Rechner neustartet.
Solche Dinge wissen viele Smarthphone User nämlich gar nicht.
Glaub mir hab jeden Tag mit solchen Leuten zu tun. Ich muss es daher wissen.


----------



## Raz3r (6. September 2012)

Also is benutz auch Telekom und ich wurde nicht blockiert, all meine anderen Freunde die D1 haben, hatten auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2012)

Würde erklären, warum mir mein Bruder heute ne SMS geschickt hat...


----------



## Freakless08 (7. September 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und ich denke jeder kann in den Systemeinstellungen sein Desktop Hintergrund einstellen und weiß wie man Programme deinstalliert und seinen Rechner neustartet.


Die Aussage ist eindeutig falsch. Ich kenn genug Leute die nicht wissen wie man Sachen deinstalliert und meist ist deren Browser auch mit Toolbars so zugekleistert das nur noch ca. 50% des Bildschirms benutzbar sind. Der Rest ist Navigation (vor/zurück/Adressleiste) und eben diese Toolbars.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. September 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist eindeutig falsch. Ich kenn genug Leute die nicht wissen wie man Sachen deinstalliert und meist ist deren Browser auch mit Toolbars so zugekleistert das nur noch ca. 50% des Bildschirms benutzbar sind. Der Rest ist Navigation (vor/zurück/Adressleiste) und eben diese Toolbars.


 
Ja und dazu kommen doppelt soviel leute die nicht wissen, wie das auf den Smartphones funktioniert. 
(mit jeder war auch die Masse der Standard User gemeint)


----------



## TexasLukas (7. September 2012)

bei mir war alles normal o.O


----------



## Wunschkinder2 (13. September 2012)

Wie gut das es nicht nur die Telekom gibt sondern auch noch andere Anbieter


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2012)

Bei mir gehts auch nach wie vor


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2012)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wie da der aktuelle Stand ist. Hast einen Vertrag wie in der News benannt? Wenn nicht solltest du auch nicht davon betroffen sein. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

Dieses webnwalk ist doch nicht so ein flatrate Tarif der Telekom oder?
Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich keine Ahnung was ich gerade benutze lol


----------

